# Doorhandle



## 121492 (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a Autocruise Starblazer, and we have been searching for a supplier for a new door handle, as ours does not open from the inside. As anybody got any suggestions were this can be purchased from.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pennynpaddy,
If you PM me your vans model year and details we should be able to help dependent on which year of Starblazer you have,
Thanks 
Andy


----------



## 121492 (Mar 18, 2009)

*DOOR HANDLE*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Pennynpaddy,
> If you PM me your vans model year and details we should be able to help dependent on which year of Starblazer you have,
> Thanks
> Andy


Andy

Its 2005, hhhhhhheeeeeeeeeellllllllllllpppppppppppp.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

pennynpaddy, there is a clue here "If you PM me" for a quick response :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pennynpaddy,

I'll look into it first thing in the morning, and get back to you.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pennynpaddy,

Our information on you 2005 vehicle is limited, as it was built before the Swift Group acquired Autocruise.

Are you able to supply any further details and (ideally) a picture of the handle to clarify the door in question?

If you can drop me an e-mail : [email protected], it would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

